# Anyone else ride today?



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Roads here in northwest Bergen County surprisingly clear and dry. I got 32 miles and enjoyed it very much. Bonus miles this time of year. Hoping to get out again tomorrow.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Got in 17 here in Staten Island, no reason to believe I won't get in at least the same if not more tomorrow.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

45 Hunterdon


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode today. Finally busted out my winter bike. Amazing that i made it to now on the main road bike. Roads are good , except in Manhattan where everyone's throwing snow into the middle of the street for various reasons. Had to keep my ride short at 40 miles after realizing I forgot to pack a pump and didn't want to push my luck. Tomorrow should be even better. Might do 50-70 miles based on the weather and the observed road conditions from yesterday which can only be better on Sunday.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

50 today, Hunterdon & Warren County. Rode my winter bike but really didn't need to. Roads were nearly 100% dry.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

54 today. Hit Henry Hudson Drive, Clausland and Tweed.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I managed a sloppy snow-melt covered 20 miles today. All was well until I encountered the couple... jogging with headphones... and a dog on a long leash. Glad I had the fenders.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

I had my winter bike out which is an old MTB with street tires.
Glad I did, since I nailed a pothole at about 30 mph downhill. Hit hard enough to launch my rear water bottle out of the cage and across the road. That would have caused some serious damage to my road bike.
Watch the pot holes, especially after the big rain coming this week. Washouts for sure.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, about 15 miles, first ride in 10 days. Ironically, I'm waiting for a fender part for my 29er so I took my unfendered road bike. Roads were wet in SE Bergen and even worse this morning.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

reminds me i threw my bike gear in the wash yesterday, and i think i forgot to put them in the dryer.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> reminds me i threw my bike gear in the wash yesterday, and i think i forgot to put them in the dryer.


I hate it when that happens. 

I almost bought a winter bike the other day. Was in Philly, spotted a craigslist ad for a Giant Revolt in my size, went to check it out but the disc brakes were a mess and it was quite beat up. The plan was to fender-ize that thing and use it as my wet day bike. I'm in NE NJ as well and the roads are wet, but worse yet..they're brined/salted... really, really don't want to take out my BMC on that then sweat the headset and have to clean.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought a winter/gravel bike. It won't be delivered till probably the end of February, when the winter is over. Not the best timing


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Trek_5200 said:


> I bought a winter/gravel bike. It won't be delivered till probably the end of February, when the winter is over. Not the best timing


That's why I bought my Diverge when I did; I knew I was going to commit to at least being active during the winter beyond the trainer and I wanted a bike that would make me want to honor that commitment. Better still, it made for an easier sell to my wife.


----------

